# A do-it-yourself notebook



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

PocketMod: The Free Disposable Personal Organizer

Cool little site with a configurable printable mini-notebook. I figured some here would find it handy.

Phil


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

The link failed


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Works for me. I looked at the code and it's correct. Give it another try.

Phil


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

works now, thanks.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

But I don't need it, I have a pda/phone:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lady therese (Apr 28, 2007)

Interesting but people are now hooked to their cellphone organizers.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

And why not? Get with the times man!:smoking:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've got a PDA too, but I use paper for quite a few things and it's easy to construct a weekly planner for the kids with these and their school work.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's pretty cool. Nice folding trick.


----------

